# my 2 new AGH hens



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

my new hens from jim plowdery, i'll be pairing one of them with my opal bar cock he's the last pic, who would you pair with him?


----------



## poison (Nov 20, 2012)

first roan hen


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

im going to go ahead and say the first hen too. shes gorgeous


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

will you ever let them out to fly ?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

no they would be like sitting ducks. they aren't Good flyers. They like to walk around though.


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Country84 said:


> im going to go ahead and say the first hen too. shes gorgeous


I think so too


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

@abluechipstock, good looking hens. The cock I got from you is mated with a really nice red hen


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

awesome! now I have an extra hen I need a cock for LOL. I just hope I get babies this year. Ttyl


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I paired up 7 pair today in individual breeding cages, hope I do better this season


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Just like racing homers you breed the best with the best, so with these you need to find out what bird will improve your stock, you can't just breed pretty birds you have to stick with the one that conforms to the breed the best.
Dave


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

true dave just like my champion dachshunds, but they are both so nice, hard to chose


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well then you will have to get some young out of both of then and see what the judges like next year.
Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

abluechipstock said:


> true dave just like my champion dachshunds, but they are both so nice, hard to chose


 I don't know very much about these kinds of birds, but they sure are pretty.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

wow looks like an american shower racer what are they?


----------

